# Need some quick advice



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

I have a chance to purchase a 20 gal tank with all major accesories and probably a bunch of deco stuff I dont need for $85 - glass tank with wood grain trim.. Its been 25 years since I purchased a tank and I have NO clue if this is a good deal or if I should look elsewhere. I need a tank for two african clawed frogs.


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

If it was all new stuff it would be a decent deal IMO. Dont factor the stuff you wouldn't use into the price. What kinda hood/lights/filter? If its used how clean is it? If it is used go lower $.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

thanks. I have since decided that its a bit too much.. Not to mention I would have to drive 60+ miles to get it and I can drive 20 miles and buy a new one for that I believe.. LOL


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

new 20L's at petsmart run $40, i wouldn't get it IMO. could get all that stuff brand new for that price.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

MalawianPro said:


> new 20L's at petsmart run $40, i wouldn't get it IMO. could get all that stuff brand new for that price.


thanks MP- thats kinda what I figured after I thought about it for a while..


----------

